

Bazinga - Incremental tests for Python - bochi
https://github.com/jbochi/bazinga

======
bochi
I built this Nose plugin inspired by Google's CI system:
[http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2011/06/testing-at-
speed-a...](http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2011/06/testing-at-speed-and-
scale-of-google.html)

Hope it's useful.

